# 2nd Year Uber Has Not Provided 1099



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

I do not understand. I have earned more than $600 in 2017 and 2018 but no 1099. I do have the Tax summary. What gives?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

JayBeKay said:


> I do not understand. I have earned more than $600 in 2017 and 2018 but no 1099. I do have the Tax summary. What gives?


$600 is the threshold for a 1099misc earnings such as promotions.

$20,000 is the threshold for a 1099k.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Did you sign into your account online? Should be a banner on the top in regards to your tax stuff. You have to print it out.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JayBeKay said:


> I do not understand. I have earned more than $600 in 2017 and 2018 but no 1099. I do have the Tax summary. What gives?


Yep, like Boca Ratman said they issue 1099-k's for driving income (credit card). There are at least 15 different kinds of 1099's and all have different rules.


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

Ah, got it. Thanks!


----------

